# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Более ста тысяч сайтов на платформе WordPress поражены вирусом

## CyberWriter

В воскресенье в список блокировки Google попало около 11 тысяч хостов, работающих на платформе WordPress. Причиной блокировки стало появление на данных сайтах вредоносного JavaScript-кода, поражающего клиентские браузеры посетителей. Дополнительное сканирование сети показало, что число проблемных сайтов превышает сто тысяч.
Распознать поражение сайта вредоносным ПО можно оценив наличие файла wp-includes/js/swobject.js и появление в загрузчике шаблонов wp-includes/template-loader.php новой функции "FuncQueueObject". Данные изменения приводят к тому, что при открытии любой страницы файла выполняется JavaScript-код, которые загружает, декодирует и запускает вредоносное ПО с сайта SoakSoack.ru, пишет opennet.ru.
Метод, который используется для помещения вредоносной вставки на сайты, пока не ясен. Наиболее вероятно, что атака совершается через применения эксплоита для плагинов Slider Revolution и Showbiz Pro, в которых в сентябре были найдены критические уязвимости.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## a.alona

а чем проверить на данную уязвимость/заражение можно?

----------

